
Caffeine negatively influences telomere length while Coffee does the opposite - dvcrn
https://nutritionandmetabolism.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12986-017-0162-x
======
dvcrn
A big question that comes in mind would be whether this also stands true for
pure caffeine from caffeine pills or just in form of sugery beverages

